# hello everyone



## Chihuahuasloveme (Jan 8, 2010)

Please say a prayer for Ninja, he is seeing an oncologist monday.

thank you


----------



## lulu'smom (Jan 4, 2012)

Oh no, Sherri, Ninja will definitely be in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## Baby Girls Mom (Aug 30, 2013)

Prayers and hugs being sent your way.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

Best of luck ninja<3 ur momma has been thruso much,try not to let her go thru more


----------



## Huly (Mar 5, 2012)

Sending thoughts and prayers


----------



## elaina (Jul 1, 2008)

prayers and hugs sent from me too


----------



## Evelyn (Oct 14, 2012)

Prayers coming his way.


----------



## lilbabyvenus (Feb 8, 2009)

Prayers and positive thoughts coming for Ninja!


----------



## Adrienne (Apr 3, 2009)

Good Luck Ninja <3


----------



## coco_little_bear (May 30, 2012)

Oh no  you've been through so much already, I can't believe it. Good luck with little Ninja. Hope he's ok!


----------



## woodard2009 (Aug 4, 2010)

Everything turn out ok? Thinking of you & Ninja. Hope all is well.


----------



## Chihuahuasloveme (Jan 8, 2010)

woodard2009 said:


> Everything turn out ok? Thinking of you & Ninja. Hope all is well.


We go on monday morning not sure what testing they will recommend but hes full of lumps in a lot of pain to the areas. I will update when I know more. Hes been on pain meds and antiinflammatories which are not helping.


----------



## nabi (Nov 25, 2004)

Keeping Ninja in my prayers.


----------

